# Yo ! apisto force



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Yo ! apisto force 

Ap. sp.Miua 




















Ap. trifasciata "gold head" 




















Ap. nijsseni 




















Ap. pertensis 




















Ap. diplotaenia 




















Taenicara candidi











ap. agassizii "manaquiri" 











ap.agassizii "careiro" 




















Ap. agassizii "mamuri"




















Ap. sp. Mamore "red tail" 











Ap. bitaeniata "mamuri" 




















Ap. bitaeniata "Tefe Bauana"




















Ap. sp . Chingarno




















Ap. agassizii "alenquer"




















Ap. sp. wilheimi


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Seeing your pictures are like...sort of..maybe...we need a smiie that has clapping faces!
*birthday cake


----------

